# 1040 starting problems



## eabosesad (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a LTX 1040 with 97 hours on the meter. If the engine is cold it starts right away and will run fine. I can cut an acre with it. BUT if I let the tractor sit for a couple of hours and try to start it, it cranks just fine but will not start. If I let it sit over night, the next morning it will start and run. But if I let it sit for a couple of hours it will not start. 
I have replaced the ignition coil, the spark plug, the fuel filter, and changed the oil. The battery is less than three months old. When it cranks the voltage drops to 10.7.
When it won't start I get spark and the fuel shut off solenoid is operating correctly.

I am at a loss. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GearedSteam (Nov 26, 2013)

Your carb float has an electrical solenoid mounted on the bowl, when you turn the key to "on", you should heard it "click", meaning the solenoid has engaged, and is allowing fuel into the float bowl, and into the engine. I don't have the same model but I have had several issues with the electical wire that runs to the float bowl solenoid, inspect it for grounding, as mine melted against engine on one occasion.


----------



## eabosesad (Jul 1, 2014)

I checked and there is 12V going to the solenoid when the key is is the "on" position. I have pulled the solenoid out and checked with 12V and it operates normally. I would like to replace the solenoid, just in case, but the I'd have to buy the whole carb for $120. Ouch. I emailed Kohler and they said to take it to a dealer for repair. That is NOT going to happen


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you have compression when the engine won't start? If you have fuel and spark, then the only other thing you need is compression. Its possible a valve is hanging up and not sealing off under compression when the engine is heat soaked. You can test that by unscrewing the spark plug and screwing in a compression tester and then cranking it over. You could also try to dump about a tablespoon of gas into the air inlet in the air cleaner housing (if its oriented the right way) and see if it fires and runs till the gas is gone. If it does, then there's a fuel problem. If not, then its either spark or compression related.


----------



## eabosesad (Jul 1, 2014)

I figured it out. Even though the fuel shut off solenoid tested okay when off of the carb, on the tractor it was intermittent. I swapped out the solenoid and poof it starts every time! 
Thanks to those who responded.
No I have an interlock problem. I'll address that under a new thread.


----------



## juliankrye (Apr 9, 2015)

eabosesad said:


> I figured it out. Even though the fuel shut off solenoid tested okay when off of the carb, on the tractor it was intermittent. I swapped out the solenoid and poof it starts every time!
> Thanks to those who responded.
> No I have an interlock problem. I'll address that under a new thread.



Hi,

I believe I have the same problem, although I am not sure yet. I am wondering whether the solenoid was as you said about $100 or so, as I am seeing a couple of other options as noted below.

Thanks,
Julian

Cub Cadet KM-21188-7002
SOLENOID-FUEL
More details

Cub Cadet 725-04439A (replaces 725-04439)
SOLENOID-12V 100A
More details

Cub Cadet 725-04439A (replaces 725-04439)
SOLENOID-12V 100A
More details


----------

